

What is wrong with Lisp? - vu3rdd
http://dept-info.labri.fr/~strandh/Essays/wrong.text

======
PaulHoule
Being "able to make those libraries" is a function of two things: (i) knowing
LISP, and (ii) knowing the problem domain that the libraries cover.

The average programmer with the mission to write urlencode/urldecode functions
will probably get a subtle detail wrong. It takes real experience with how the
web really works to get this sort of thing right. Many people using languages
like LISP use ideas, such as continuation-based webapps, that sound really
nice but that will have reliability and scalability problems if you try to use
them in production.

When it comes to XML parsing, it's a very difficult problem and you might
notice that every major revision of a platform often comes with new XML
infrastructure, because the infrastructure on the last one sucked. Microsoft
finally has something that's halfway decent in Linq-to-XML, but it's only been
through trial and error in the style of Thomas Edison.

